# Pini Gershon, a racist???



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

http://www.jpost.com/Editions/2001/07/03/Opinion/Editorial.29583.html 
http://www.jpost.com/Editions/2001/07/03/News/News.29604.html 

_"There is dark black and there is mocha. The mocha type are more clever, usually the darker color come from the street...The darker blacks are stupid, they will do whatever you tell them, like slaves." _


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Well, this thing happened back in 2001, but does person's convictions changes at such age... I doubt. I think hes still a racist, just now he doesnt talk about it to media and hides the thing. 

Those things he said in 2001 were so disgusting. Actually I didnt remember that I heard about this issue at that time and I found these links just few days ago too. Gershon never was one of my liked coaches, but he lost all credibility he could ever have after I read these racist talks. And the team which has him as a coach loses some respect because of that too... Shame...


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Honsetly, I don't see how anybody can say that Gershon is *not* racist. He is. It's obvious. Those kind of comments are racist, and a racist person says those kind of things. 

Matt


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*lol* 
This evening I saw Gershon on the italian TV saying "*... before the game I have withdraw to pray, and God listened to myself ...*" :angel:


----------



## Milos (May 4, 2004)

Whats so funny here? 
is there anything bad about being a believer?

to your question, no, he's not a racist.
yes, he said some nasty things but it wasnt something that u can call him racist.

you can say that he's really got a big mouth. he always tries to say funny things (and he is funny. but not in this case), and here he probably tried to tell a joke, and it was a bad and racist onem yep. but i doesnt mean he is a racist guy. its not his opinion, and he's not that kinda person.

he's got 5 black players in his team. Sharp, Bluthental, Thomas, Baston and Parker. all of them likes him, and with such great relations with him.
do u think it could have been like that if he was racist? the answer is no.

he said, in public, that he was sorry, he didnt really mean that... 
and he paid for that, he's got kicked from Maccabi and had to retire.
but this season some people decided that its enough, and as one of the best coaches in Europe it was obvious that he's coming back to Maccabi.


----------

